# Electro Energy Develops Hybrid-Diesel Genset for Trucks



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Hybrid APU technology is used to operate appliances such as engine prewarmers, air conditioners, heaters, refrigerators, microwave ovens and televisions in diesel Class 8 trucks during federally mandated daily rest periods and to comply with state anti-idling regulations.

More...


----------

